
Ad-blockers might actually make it easier for advertisers to track you - iamjeff
https://thenextweb.com/security/2017/04/15/ad-blockers-might-actually-make-it-easier-for-advertisers-to-track-you/
======
Safety1stClyde
Turn off JavaScript in the browser and whitelist only sites you permit.

